# CPU Cooler



## saurabh_1e (May 26, 2012)

Cpu cooler for 1055T@4.0Ghz

1)Hyper 212 evo-->2k
2)AOC 120ST-->3k
3)AOC 120DT-->4k
4)Venomous X-RT-->2.7k

I already have a CM 120mm lying for push pull config.

Any idea on relative performance.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 26, 2012)

Hyper 212 EVO is enough for 4.0 GHz OC.

I use the same for my Phenom 955BE which runs fine @4.2 Ghz


----------



## rajnusker (May 26, 2012)

Wait what? AOC in cooler bussiness?


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2012)

^^ AOC 120ST and AOC 120DT are from SVG tech - not the monitor manufacturing company though 

you can find a thread in here :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/153634-worlds-best-closed-loop-liquid-coolers-here.html


----------



## d6bmg (May 27, 2012)

Venomous X-RT will get my vote.


----------

